# Bringing in JAILBROKEN iPhone for repair



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Apple Support told me to bring my phone to an Apple Store to have it sent away for hardware repairs. It's jailbroken right now and I've customized it just right. If there's a possiblity they won't touch the software, I'd rather not restore it before I bring it in and then have to download all my apps again after I get it back. 

Will they doing anything to a jailbroken iPhone besides restore it to factory settings? Best guesses appreciated


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Restore it before bringing it in. They're not going to send it away, they're going to give you a replacement. They WILL check it and see it's jailbroken.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

DEFINITELY restore it. They 100% will check it and will void your warranty if they see it's jailbroken.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Yikes, jailbreaking voids the warranty? Enough said! Thanks.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah you definately have to restore it.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Not sure if this rule applies to the iPhone but it should.

I know for computers (PCs atleast), that if the hard drive is wiped, its not complete formatted, meaning you could probably recover the data with some program (can't think of one off the top of my head unfortunately). But, if you overwrite the "formatted-data", it's impossible (or 99%) to recover it because it's been overwritten. Something like this.
So if you want to take an extra step, restore the iphone, and make a "new one" on it. Then fill it up so its full memory. 

Not sure though.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

I doubt that would be an issue, because I doubt they go out of their way to check if it's jailbroken, short of maybe a glance at the home screen to see if there are unauthorized apps, as acutally going so far as trying to recover all the deleted files would be very time consuming. I think restoring should be more than enough. That said, if you don't restore, plan on a void warranty and the same broken iPhone shipped back.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

It was just an extra precaution. 

It could also be useful for making sure all personal data is gone in case someone buys a refurbished iPhone.


----------

